# My cat doesn't poop in litterbox anymore



## KarenG (Oct 31, 2008)

My 13 yr old cat has quit pooping in her litterbox the last few months. I haven't changed her diet, her litter, or anything else I can think of. She is eating and drinking fine. This isn't a case of her missing the box, she goes to a different part of the room to do her business now. I have tried putting her box in the spot she goes and she moves to another spot to poop. I put paper down and she will poop on that. I have now switched to using a large sweater box as her litterbox, it's about 3'x2' so it is plenty big enough. I clean it everyday. 

We did get a puppy 2 years ago now that she has never been too thrilled with but they really don't pay any attention to each other anymore and this just started about 5 mos ago.

I am out of ideas, help me please!! I do have a vet appt. tomorrow for her so I will rule out any heath problems.

THANKS!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Since she will poop on paper, how about trying another litter box in her "pooping place" that just has a layer of newspaper in it?

It could be that she doesn't like the feel of shifting sand (litter) under her feet as she strains for defecation. My kitty Reilly (1999-2007) stopped using the litterbox when his back legs/spine were losing motor-skill control. He couldn't keep his balance in the litter. Mostly, I think his problem was a lack of traction with the shifting litter. Anyhow, I gave him a low sided litter pan with a towel. When his legs got too bad to step over the low sides of the pan I bought a portion of carpet protector and put the towel on that.

Now with Rei, I knew his condition would be worsening and he would never get better. It was mostly a waiting game with him until he decided it was time for euth. After we lost him we ripped up the carpet (he didn't cause any carpet damage) and put in wood floors. We waited until after he was gone because he used his front claws in the carpet to drag himself around the house and he'd have had no ability to get anywhere on a hard surface.

Some cats just prefer different mediums for their waste habits in addition to preferring different litterboxes for #1 and #2. 
h


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a thought....if getting in and out of the litterbox is a problem, how about using a paint tray? It has a little "ramp" to the box instead of a taller side the kitty would have to step over.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I would first try a vet visit. It could also be arthritis, in which case putting less litter in the pan would help her too. If she's still peeing in the box then I would try just less litter, it could really help. Also if you try a different type of litter. Something with pine pellets instead of that sandy/clay texture. If she likes it it could be easier for her. A pan instead of a covered box would likely help if it is arthritis too. Things that are easier for them to get into would really help.


----------



## KarenG (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the great advice. Her vet visit went well, they didn't find any health problems with her which is good news. They said it's kind of a common thing with older cats and if the problem gets worse we could look into trying some anti anxiety medication and see if that helps. As long as she will go on paper and is not peeing out of her box I can handle it.


----------

